# advice on living costs in Shanghai



## ph99

Hi all,

I am in the very early stages of looking to transfer to Shanghai with my company (large international UK business). I know at this stage that the basic annual salary offered will probably be around £30k to £35k. I also know they offer some sort of health care package and an initial relocation allowance. However, I am not sure about any other allowances or benefits (e.g. for house or school costs). Is this salary do-able to live in Shanghai for a couple with a 4 year old child? Initially it will just be me working and my wife will be looking for a job when we arrive (she is an experienced TEFL teacher, though I know there are plenty of those in China so lots of competition I guess?).

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Bluelight

English teachers are very wanted in China, so you don't need to worry about your wife's job in Shanghai.


----------



## 45moon

ph99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in the very early stages of looking to transfer to Shanghai with my company (large international UK business). I know at this stage that the basic annual salary offered will probably be around £30k to £35k. I also know they offer some sort of health care package and an initial relocation allowance. However, I am not sure about any other allowances or benefits (e.g. for house or school costs). Is this salary do-able to live in Shanghai for a couple with a 4 year old child? Initially it will just be me working and my wife will be looking for a job when we arrive (she is an experienced TEFL teacher, though I know there are plenty of those in China so lots of competition I guess?).
> 
> Any help much appreciated.


I do not know is £30k to £35k an average salary for native UK person that is relocated to Shanghai? For local Shanghai people, this salary is enough to support a family like yours, but those international school (for foreigners only) and high lever apartment are much higher than average. Rent may vary from USD 400 to USD 5000 for 100 m3 apartments that are in different location and with different decoration.

Checking with your colleagues or friends in Shanghai to know about their cost lever, basic cost, like food, transportation may be cheaper, but eduction, rent really vary a lot.


----------



## Hangzhou Outdoors

You can do fine on that salary as long as you don't try to live the old expat life & put your child in one of the international schools. I lived in SH for 5 years & my monthly expenses which included a nice 150M2 2/F flat in the French Concession averaged 18k RMB/month. We home schooled our two boys & were part of a home schooling group in Gubei.

Most important thing over time will be your child's education so your wife will want to seek an international school that offers tuition benefits for your children. Otherwise you could be looking at paying $20k+ (USD!!) for schooling.


----------



## drewkobi

*international school alternatives?*



Hangzhou Outdoors said:


> You can do fine on that salary as long as you don't try to live the old expat life & put your child in one of the international schools. I lived in SH for 5 years & my monthly expenses which included a nice 150M2 2/F flat in the French Concession averaged 18k RMB/month. We home schooled our two boys & were part of a home schooling group in Gubei.
> 
> Most important thing over time will be your child's education so your wife will want to seek an international school that offers tuition benefits for your children. Otherwise you could be looking at paying $20k+ (USD!!) for schooling.


What other options are there besides the international school in hangzhou?
We cannot afford to pay 20k USD!!!
My son is 9 and very smart and we could home school him but he'll want to be with other kids... Please let me know if you would be willing to answer questions I have about living in hangzhou! drewkobi at gmail
-michele


----------



## KevC

Hi ph99. Did you move to Shanghai, I have an offer to move there next year. My situation is slightly different as I am moving there alone. I have a salary of £60K after tax and an apartment allowance of £1,000/month. I don't mind subsidising my room costs but definitely looking for a serviced apartment. Any and all advice welcome.

Thanks
Kev


----------



## cschrd2

Actually with that salary you can live and safe but all depends on your lifestyle. You would pay about 10000RMB (1000£) for a middle level serviced apt, a nice local apt about 600-800£. The biggest problem is indeed tuition which is costly. The cheapest alternative I know is the singapore school (but you would have to check the actual cost at the moment or look for a bilingual Chinese school. If your spouse gets a teachers job at an international school you might get free tuition for your son.


----------

